# Mazuri Monkey Chow



## Minos90 (May 10, 2017)

So I bought a small bag of mazuri monkey Chow for 99 cents yesterday at LLLreptile. After doing. Some research I see it's high in protein. I asked the guys and they said it's good for Tortoises but now im not sure. Any one have experience with this food?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 10, 2017)

Mazuri has like a zillion different brands of chow including tortoise chow and for aquatic turtles, dogs, horses etc.
I doubt that it would harm a tortoise. But it likely wont be the same formula as what is sold for a tortoise. Maybe more sugar or something?
You'd have to compare the ingredients to that of the red labelled tortoise chow.


----------



## Markw84 (May 10, 2017)

I believe you have a sulcata? I would not feed it to a sulcata. I feel higher protein subjects especially sulcatas to bladder stones. The primate formulas seem to be >20% protein. The tortoise diet is 15%, and even at that, I always mix that with greens to lower the overall effective protein %.


----------



## Minos90 (May 10, 2017)

Markw84 said:


> I believe you have a sulcata? I would not feed it to a sulcata. I feel higher protein subjects especially sulcatas to bladder stones. The primate formulas seem to be >20% protein. The tortoise diet is 15%, and even at that, I always mix that with greens to lower the overall effective protein %.



Yeah that's what I was noticing. I usually feed the zoomed Grassland Diet it has 8.5% protein. 
What about monkey Chow for my Russians? Or box turtle or sliders? Think if I drop it in the water the slider will pick at it?


----------



## Yvonne G (May 10, 2017)

I would only give monkey chow to RF, YF and box turtles.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (May 10, 2017)

In small amount over time it's okay. They eat feces with a very high protein content. So by comparison it's not that high. But not as a whole single meal, or added to most meals it is not recommended. 

You mean this one? http://www.zupreem.com/products/zoo-animals/primate-diet-dry

One biscuit every couple of weeks in the grand scheme of the diet will make no difference. 

The problem is it is one of those slippery slope diet items. It's easy and quick, and the next thing you know it's a large proportion of the diet. That is NOT okay.


----------



## Minos90 (May 10, 2017)

Will said:


> In small amount over time it's okay. They eat feces with a very high protein content. So by comparison it's not that high. But not as a whole single meal, or added to most meals it is not recommended.
> 
> You mean this one? http://www.zupreem.com/products/zoo-animals/primate-diet-dry
> 
> ...



https://www.lllreptile.com/products/368-mazuri-primate-basix-monkey-chow-25-pounds

It's that one. But I only bought a small baggy for 99 cents to test it. I have about 4 pieces to my sulcata and he ate them.but im not planning on feeding it again. I'll give it to my box turtle.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (May 11, 2017)

Minos90 said:


> https://www.lllreptile.com/products/368-mazuri-primate-basix-monkey-chow-25-pounds
> 
> It's that one. But I only bought a small baggy for 99 cents to test it. I have about 4 pieces to my sulcata and he ate them.but im not planning on feeding it again. I'll give it to my box turtle.




I think it's the same one.


----------



## Lakshmi (Mar 16, 2021)

Minos90 said:


> So I bought a small bag of mazuri monkey Chow for 99 cents yesterday at LLLreptile. After doing. Some research I see it's high in protein. I asked the guys and they said it's good for Tortoises but now im not sure. Any one have experience with this food?


I use these, I got told by a professional reptile man to give two of them socked in water until they go mushy to my red foot tortoise once a week, which I do and she loves them.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 16, 2021)

The "original" MAZURI TORTOISE CHOW is formula 5M21.
There is also a type L.S. for tortoises.
Does the bag say what type it is?


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Mar 16, 2021)

Before Mazuri tortoise diet was available to the public Purina monkey chow is what I used as a backup food for my tortoise's. Never saw any bad effects. Side note my first bag of Mazuri cost $16 and held that price for several years.


----------

